

Automatic Program Repair with Evolutionary Computation [pdf] - unignorant
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~weimer/p/p109-weimer.pd

======
inetsee
The link is broken. It's missing an "f" at the end. It should be
"www.cs.virginia.edu/~weimer/p/p109-weimer.pdf".

